# Burch Barrel Smoker/Fire Pit less than 1/2 price



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

I have WAAAAY to many grills smokers fryers griddles etc so I’m clearing out the garage. This is super cool for tailgating and any outdoor gathering. Look up the videos. This retails for $1200. Comes with a brand new second coal pan and rack. 

$475 West of Brunswick 44280 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

